# Redfield Martial Arts @ NC TSD State Championships



## B.Redfield (May 19, 2008)

Redfield Martial Arts represented the Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan this weekend at the 9th NC TSD State Championships in Fayetteville NC, hosted by San Kil TSD, with special guest GM Song Ki Kim 

Redfield Martial Arts fielded 32 Competetors for this event, ages 4-40 
(we have 62 members) 

The Talley is in: 
46 medals for Redfield Martial Arts: 
---------------------------------- 
6 Gold Medals 
17 Silver Medals 
18 Bronze Medals 
5 4th 
---------------------------------- 
26 Medals were for Sparring 
20 Medals were for Forms 
---------------------------------- 
1 Gold was for Forms 
5 Gold were for Sparring 
---------------------------------- 

6 Silver were for Forms 
11 Silver were for Sparring 
---------------------------------- 
10 Bronze were for Forms 
8 Bronze were for Sparring 
---------------------------------- 
3 4th for Forms 
2 4th for Sparring 

I am beyond happy with the results, this was a first tournament for many of my students, they all kicked A** 

TANG SOO!!!!!


----------



## DMcHenry (May 20, 2008)

Congrats Bernard!


----------



## B.Redfield (May 20, 2008)

:asian: 
Thank you Master Mac
:asian:


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 21, 2008)

Congrats! Tang Soo!


----------



## mtabone (May 21, 2008)

SBN Redfield, :high5:

Congratulations to you and your students on the championship!

Good to see the Mi Guk Kwan represented strong!

Keep up the WHAK standard!

TANG SOO!!!

Your Brother,

SBN Mike Tabone


----------



## theletch1 (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## tsd (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations Sir!!!!!
:asian:
Ms. Francis
Moo Son TSD


----------



## sungjado (Jun 10, 2008)

Congratulations on your students prowess and your teaching ability.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jun 19, 2008)

Bernard,
I am happy to see that you and your students are doing well. You are an excellent example of Tang Soo Do and the Mi Guk Kwan!!!

My best to you and yours. 

Good luck in Texas next month as well!!!

MTbone,
How are you doing?


All the best,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jun 19, 2008)

oops!!!

(Spelling error)


mtabone

(Missed the "a")


----------

